# 1938 bluebird



## volksboy57 (Jan 18, 2017)

20170116_155131



__ volksboy57
__ Jan 18, 2017
__ 1



						my 1938 bluebird
					



Picked this one up on Monday! Probably going to keep it. If I can't find a tank, maybe I'll 3D print one as a placeholder. Let me know if you have any parts for it for sale. Also, what is wrong with it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> 20170116_155131
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're cheating on The Cabe! Saw this on FB


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey fordmike, make me a copy of your tank please. thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> Hey fordmike, make me a copy of your tank please. thanks.



It's in the mail!   JK. I don't have a 38, but I have a couple local buds that do.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 18, 2017)

Isn't that a Robin frame?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 18, 2017)

haha. I thought you got one! Anyways, how'ya been pal?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 18, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Isn't that a Robin frame?



nope. It does not have the zerk fitting on the left side of the head tube, and it does not have holes for a headbadge. I am just going by what other people have said.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 19, 2017)

My 38 did not have headbadge screw holes and had 2 zerks on top of bb fwiw


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 20, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> My 38 did not have headbadge screw holes and had 2 zerks on top of bb fwiw



Thanks, mine has the zerks on the top of the bb as well. I want to find good pictures of the tank, from all sides, so that I can make a temporary replacement for mine, until I can find the impossible tank.


----------



## higgens (Jan 20, 2017)

If you can make a tank make me one while you are at it   I would be happy with a repop. I can get detailed pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Is this the only tank Jim Frazier (JAFCO) hasn't made yet! Good luck with your projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 20, 2017)

higgens said:


> If you can make a tank make me one while you are at it   I would be happy with a repop. I can get detailed pics



If I make the tank, it will be out of ABS plastic from my 3d printer. Nothing fancy like metal or traditional like fiberglass. I would be happy to make a couple if people wanted them.


----------



## higgens (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm down I'll pay what ever it cost


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 20, 2017)

It will have to be a while, because I'm getting married in less than two weeks. I'll get around to it in february


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 24, 2017)

Congrats on getting married


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks!! I'm excited! She is cool with me and my bikes (for now )


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 16, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> If I make the tank, it will be out of ABS plastic from my 3d printer. Nothing fancy like metal or traditional like fiberglass. I would be happy to make a couple if people wanted them.



I ordered some PET-G plastic filament for the tank, as I think the ABS will warp, since it is going to be a large print. Ill have some time this weekend to start the 3d modeling process. If anyone has good quality images of the tank, please share. also, if anyone local to me has a tank, I would love to take pictures and measurements for my own personal use.


----------



## higgens (Feb 17, 2017)

My friend has one in riverside ca that I can get pics of


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 17, 2017)

That would help for sure! A nice pic from the side, top, bottom and any details the tank would have would be useful


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

@volksboy57 any movement on this project? @DuncanM could use one too! V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 22, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> @volksboy57 any movement on this project? @DuncanM could use one too! V/r Shawn



No movement at all! I got hung up on a couple other projects, and just don't have the time. One of my other projects involves making a small tank, which will be a good test practice for making a tank for this bike. I'll post here when I get something going again.


----------

